# شركة في السعودية متخصصة ببيع جميع الاجهزة التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية



## mknworld (23 ديسمبر 2009)

اخواني واخواتي

السلام علكيم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد

هذا موقع شركة موجودة بالسعودية متخصصة ببيع جميع الاجهزة التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية بالاضافة الى انها تقوم بعمل مشاريع متكاملة كتشغيل منزل بأكمله بالطاقة الشمسية او استراحة او انارة طرق او انارة حدائق او تشغيل مصنع ......الخ

انا تعاملت مع هذه الشركة وبصراحة بضاعتهم نظيفة وجودتها عالية جدا وعليها ضمان وصيانة يعني حتى خدمة مابعد البيع متوفرة عندهم :34:

اتمنى انني قدمت شي مفيد

هذا رابط موقع الشركة

http://www.albdail.com/?P=12


اضغط على الرابط وادخل الموقع واختار اتصل بنا وارسل طلبك وسوف يتصلون بك لتلبية طلبك على حسب المواصفات التي تحتاجها


مع اطيب تحياتي للجميع:56:


----------



## حسن59 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

* من اجل اللحاق بركب التقدم العلمى العالمى
نناشد الاخوة الاعضاء وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب​​ نرجو مساعدتنا على انشاء مركز صغير لبحوث الطاقة النظيفة يلجا اليه المخترعين من جميع انحاء الوطن العربى لتنفيذ اختراعاتهم واجراء الابحاث ونرجو من كل من لديه امكانية مراسة رجال الاعمال او مراسلة جهات اجنبية لها اهتمام بهذا الموضوع.. ان يساعدنا لتنفيذ هذا المشروع

للمراسلة :
ملتقى المهندسين العرب_قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة​انظر. موضوع تنفيذ المستحيل. قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة.​​​*


----------

